# Heroic Boy



## gmac (Aug 29, 2008)

This is Cameron, an all action 10 year old striking a heroic Peter Pan pose.


----------



## underOATH2220 (Sep 3, 2008)

awesome


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 4, 2008)

cool, saving the world again?!

like your avatar, can't remember the last time i read Oor Wullie.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 4, 2008)

Love the point of view from which you took the shot, and the big grin on his face.


----------



## wlsmoku (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice shot!!!


----------



## Amber_Cullen (Sep 4, 2008)

Great shot! And what an awesome location, thats gotta make for some pretty amazing shots


----------

